# Where do you buy acrylic enclosures?



## aarachnid (May 1, 2020)

I've been buying acrylic enclosures meant to store shoes, but I'm looking for larger enclosures for some adult terrestrial specimens (the ones I have are 12.75"x7.35"). I've tried Ebay, but does anyone have a source on clear boxes I can turn into enclosures that don't cost as much as an actual enclosure? I don't like milky plastic, or enclosures with lids that aren't see through.

 If not, I really like the design from DoNotDisturbHides on Etsy, but she is currently out of stock. I'm also open to suggestions on proper tarantula enclosures; I did a search through the classifieds and came up with nothing, but I remember someone on the boards advertising that they make them when I first started lurking around here last year...


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 1, 2020)

I get mine from Amazon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## aarachnid (May 1, 2020)

Can you please link me to the bottom one (I have the one on the top)? I've been looking for that! Lol. Though I am def still open to looking into getting a nice enclosure from someone on the boards!


----------



## Colorado Ts (May 1, 2020)

Every time I post links I get reprimanded. Here is how it is listed...

*mDesign Stackable Plastic Bedroom, Wardrobe Storage Organizer Bin Box*

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Kittylicious (May 1, 2020)

Ya... Amazon! Hobby cases are the bomb. If your T is really big, a 5 gallon fishtank works, with plastic needlepoint panels as a lid. Again from Amazon on the needlepoint panels. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jcmbibb311 (May 1, 2020)

The thread I didn’t know I needed... or maybe subconsciously knew. I have been searching for a bit to find nice clear acrylic/plastic enclosures for cheap with no luck, and this is like finding treasure.


----------



## viper69 (May 2, 2020)

aarachnid said:


> I've been buying acrylic enclosures meant to store shoes, but I'm looking for larger enclosures for some adult terrestrial specimens (the ones I have are 12.75"x7.35"). I've tried Ebay, but does anyone have a source on clear boxes I can turn into enclosures that don't cost as much as an actual enclosure? I don't like milky plastic, or enclosures with lids that aren't see through.
> 
> If not, I really like the design from DoNotDisturbHides on Etsy, but she is currently out of stock. I'm also open to suggestions on proper tarantula enclosures; I did a search through the classifieds and came up with nothing, but I remember someone on the boards advertising that they make them when I first started lurking around here last year...


No source, but China makes them CHEAP. I know a couple of people in China.


----------



## Alien_Regalis (May 2, 2020)

Can you please post the link for the cases from Amazon? I think those look pretty sweet!

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## aarachnid (May 2, 2020)

Kittylicious said:


> Ya... Amazon! Hobby cases are the bomb. If your T is really big, a 5 gallon fishtank works, with plastic needlepoint panels as a lid. Again from Amazon on the needlepoint panels. Lol


I’m looking at the panels. Ts don’t get their legs stuck in there like they do for screen?


----------



## Alien_Regalis (May 2, 2020)

Those are very cool actually. Anyone else have something similar they use? I really enjoy finding new things to house tarantulas.


----------



## scooter1685 (May 2, 2020)

I've been getting clear acrylic containers from The Container Store, some containers from Amazon, and ordered one enclosure from Jamber's Critters.


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 2, 2020)

Amazon. Acrylic sweater boxes and shoe boxes.


----------



## TwiztedNinja (May 2, 2020)

I've gotten my acrylic from The Container Store, expos, Craigslist. Kritter Keepes are not very attractive, but I like that they are clear (absolute must)

My bigger tanks are glass. Hard to find big sized acrylic that doesnt cost an arm and a leg. Will check Amazon


----------



## fried rice (May 2, 2020)

There are acrylic enclosures on tarantulaCages.com and jamiestarantulas.com, but they are really expensive.


----------



## Minty (May 3, 2020)

You can also buy made to order acrylic sheets, and then build the enclosure yourself. I've done that and it's quite enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJJon (May 3, 2020)

I build mine myself (for display T specimens) but it ain't cheap.

Tap Plastics is great. You give them your dimensions and they will custom cut and route the edges for gluing. If you go that route, use the cast acrylic as it is much clearer and less prone to warping. Also, absolutely buy the special drill bits for plastic when drilling your vent holes. Totally worth it, trust me!

Here is an arboreal unit I made:

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Alien_Regalis (May 4, 2020)

I think I ordered from TarantulaCages.com some years back. Also the cage above is very nice. Good job on it.


----------



## HeartBum (Feb 23, 2022)

DEAD THREAD SORRY

How do y’all secure the shoe box lids?


----------



## Spoodfood (Feb 23, 2022)

HeartBum said:


> DEAD THREAD SORRY
> 
> How do y’all secure the shoe box lids?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HeartBum (Feb 23, 2022)

Amazing!! Thanks so much I'll definitely look into these now for future enclosures


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs (Feb 23, 2022)

Gary's Plastics found on Amazon. 



HeartBum said:


> DEAD THREAD SORRY
> 
> How do y’all secure the shoe box lids?


Rocks and other enclosures

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## HeartBum (Feb 23, 2022)

aprilmayjunebugs said:


> other enclosures


The only correct answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## adc100 (Feb 23, 2022)

Got mine on amazon.  It required "some assembly"..it was very easy.  Follow directions or you will probably  have to redo some things when you install the top.  I highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HeartBum (Feb 24, 2022)

adc100 said:


> Got mine on amazon.  It required "some assembly"..it was very easy.  Follow directions or you will probably  have to redo some things when you install the top.  I highly recommend it.


I recently got a 8cmx8cmx8cm off Amazon - the type with the little rubber rings? God forbid someone ask me to put IKEA furniture together at any point because it took me way too long to get it done BUT they’re super cute for my dwarfs and really clear. Ended up buying 3 more.


----------



## goliathusdavid (Feb 25, 2022)

Chewy has FINALLY started stocking some really nice invert acrylics usable for centipedes and tarantulas, and seeing as I use them for many substrates, cork bark, misters etc it is quite convenient. Also have added some awesome zoo grade herp enclosures!


----------

